# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  حكم ذهاب النساء للحمام المغربي

## المعدن النفيس

*حكم ذهاب النساء للحمام المغربي
==========================
**
لباس المرأة بين النساء وأمام المحارم مما تساهلت به بعض النساء ، 
ولا شكّ أن لهذا التساهل آثاره الخطيرة التي وقفت على بعضها بنفسي ،
وسأذكرها لا حقاً بعد بيان الحُكم .*
*
**عورة المرأة :**
**الصحيح أن عورة المرأة مع المرأة كعورة المرأة مع محارمها .
فيجوز أن تُبدي للنساء مواضع الزينة ومواضع الوضوء لمحارمها ولبنات جنسها .
أما التهتك في اللباس بحجة أن ذلك أمام النساء فليس من دين الله في شيء .
**
وليس بصحيح أن عورة المرأة مع المرأة كعورة الرجل مع الرجل ،
أي من السرة إلى الركبة .
**
فهذا الأمر ليس عليه أثارة من علم ولا رائحة من دليل فلم يدل عليه دليل صحيح ولا ضعيف .
بل دلّت نصوص الكتاب والسنة على ما ذكرته أعلاه .

**قال سبحانه وتعالى : ( وَلايُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا لِبُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ 
أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ
أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ أُوْلِي الإِرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ
أَوِ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاء 
وَلا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِن زِينَتِهِنَّ 
وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ )* *سورة النور**

ووجه الدلالة أن الله ذكر النساء بعد ذكر المحارم وقبل ذكر مُلك اليمين .
فحُكم النساء مع النساء حُـكم ما ذُكِرَ قبلهن وما ذُكِرَ بعدهـنّ في الآية .
ولعلك تلحظ أن الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يذكر الأعمام والأخوال في هذه الآية ،
وليس معنى ذلك أنهم ليسوا من المحارم .

قال عكرمة والشعبي : لم يذكر العم ولا الخال ؛ لأنهما ينعتان لأبنائهما ،
ولا تضع خمارها عند العم والخال فأما الزوج فإنما ذلك كله من أجله فتتصنع له بما 
لا يكون بحضرة غيره .

وهذه الآية حـدَّدَتْ مَنْ تُظهـر لهم الزينة ، فللأجانب 
**( وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ )
**
قال ابن مسعـود رضي الله عنه :* *الزينـة زينتان : فالظاهـرة منهـا الثياب ،
وما خفي الخلخالان والقرطـان والسواران .* *
رواه ابن جرير في التفسير والحاكم وصححه على شرط مسلم ،
والطبراني في المعجم الكبير ، والطحاوي في مشكل الآثار .

قال ابن جرير : ولا يُـظهرن للناس الذين ليسوا لهن بمحرم زينتهن .
أما الزينـة المقصـودة في قوله تعـالى :
**( وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا لِبُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ ... ) الآية 
**فهذه يُوضِّحهـا علماء الإسلام .

قال البيهقي : والزينـة التي تبديهـا لهـؤلاء الناس قرطاهـا وقلادتهـا وسواراها ،
فأما خلخالها ومعضدتهـا ونحرهـا وشعرهـا ، فلا تبديه إلا لزوجهـا . 

وروينا عـن مجاهـد أنه قـال : يعني به القرطين والسالفة والساعـدين والقدمين ،
وهـذا هو الأفضل ألاّ تبدي من زينتها الباطنة شيئا لغير زوجهـا إلا ما يظهر منها في مهنتها . اهـ .
وقوله ( لهؤلاء الناس ) : أي المذكورين في الآية من المحارم ابتداءً 
بالبعل ( الزوج ) وانتهاءً بالطفل الذي لم يظهر على عورات النساء ، ثم استثنى الزوج . 
والمعضدة ما يُلبس في العضد . 
ويؤيد هذا قولـه صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *المـرأة عورة* *. 
رواه الترمذي وغيره ، وهو حديث صحيح ،
فلا يُستثنى من ذلك إلا ما استثناه الدليل .
وأما قول إن عـورة المـرأة مع المرأة كعورة الرجل مع الرجل فليس عليه أثارة من علم ، 
ولا رائحة من دليل ، ولو كان ضعيفـاً .

**إذاً فالصحيح أن عورة المرأة مع المرأة ليست كعورة الرجل مع الرجل ، 
من السرة إلى الركبة ،** وإن قال به من قال .
بل عورة المرأة مع المرأة أكثر من ذلك .
ويؤيّد ذلك أيضـا أن الأمَـة على النصف من الحُرّة في الحـدِّ ، 
**لقوله تعالى : ( فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ) .

**والأمَـة على النصف في العورة لما رواه أبو داود من حديث عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
**إذا زوج أحدكم خادمه عبده أو أجيره فلا ينظـر 
إلى ما دون السرة وفوق الركبة .* *
وحسّنه الألباني وزاد نسبته للإمام أحمد .

وإذا كان ذلك في الأمَة التي هـي على النصف من الحـرة في الحدِّ والعورة وغيرها ،
فالحُـرّة لا شك أنها ضِعف الأمَة في الحـدِّ والعورة وغيرها مع المحـارم والنساء .
قال البيهقي : والصحيح أنها لا تبدي لسيِّدها بعدما زوّجها ، ولا 
الحـرة لذوي محارمها إلا ما يَظهـر منها في حال المهنة . وبالله التوفيق .

وقال شيخ الإسـلام ابن تيمية : والحجـاب مختص بالحرائر دون الإماء ، 
كما كانت سنة المؤمنين في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلفاءه إن الحـرة تحتجب ، والأمَـة تبرُز ، 
وكان عمر رضي الله عنه إذا رأى أمَة مختمـرة ضربها ، وقال : أتتشبهين بالحـرائر ! 
أيْ لكـاع . فَيَظْهَر من الأمَة رأسها ويداها ووجهها … 
وكذلك الأمَـة إذا كان يُخاف بها الفتنة كان عليها أن ترخي من جلبابهـا وتحتجب ، 
ووجب غض البصر عنهـا ومنهـا ،
وليس في الكتاب والسنة إباحة النظر إلى عامة الإماء ولا ترك احتجابهن وإبداء زينتهن ،
ولكن القـرآن لم يأمرهـن بمـا أمر الحرائر … 
فإذا كان في ظهـور الأمَة والنظر إليها فتنة وجب المنع من ذلك كما لو كانت في غير ذلك ، 
وهكذا الرجل مع الرجال ، 
والمرأة مع النساء : لـو كـان في المرأة فتنة للنساء ،
وفى الرجل فتنة للرجال لَكَانَ الأمر بالغض للناظر من بَصَرِهِ متوجِّها كما يتوجَّه إليه الأمر بِحِفْظِ فَرْجِه .
انتهى كلامه – رحمه الله – .

وقول عمر هذا . قال عنه الألباني : هذا ثابت من قول عمر رضي الله عنه .
وهذا الفعل من عمر رضي الله عنه من أقوى الأدلة على اختصاص الحرائر بالحجاب – الخمـار ،
وهو غطـاء الوجه – دون الإماء ، وأن من كشفت وجهها فقد تشبّهت بالإمـاء ! .

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – : بل كانت عادة المؤمنين أن
تحتجب منهم الحرائر دون الإماء .
وما أعظم ما تفتتن به النسـاء بعضهـن ببعض ، 
خاصة الفتيات في هذا الزمن ، فيما يُسمّى بالإعجاب نتيجة التزيّن والتساهل في اللباس ولو كان أمام النساء ،
والشرع قد جاء بتحصيل المصالح وتكميلها ، وتقليل المفاسد وإعدامها .

ومما يَدلّ على أنه لا يجـوز للمـرأة أن تُبدي شيئاً مِن جسدها أمـام النسـاء 
إلا ما تقدّم ذِكره من مواضع الزينة ومواضع الوضوء 
إنكار نساء الصحابة على من كُنّ يدخلن الحمامات العامة للاغتسال وكان ذلك في أوساط النساء .
والحمام هو مكان الاغتسال الجماعي سواء للرجال مع بعضهم ، أو للنساء مع بعضهن .

وهو الذي قال فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم :
**الحمام حرام على نساء أمتي . 
** رواه الحاكم ، وصححه الألباني .

وقد دخلت نسوة من أهل الشام على عائشة رضي الله عنها فقالت : 
لعلكن من الكُـورَة التي تدخـل نساؤهـا الحمّـام ؟ سمعت رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : 
**أيما امـرأة وضعت ثيابها في غير بيت زوجهـا ، فقد هتكت سترهـا فيما بينهـا وبين الله عز وجلّ .**
رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره ، وهو حديث صحيح .

ولذا كان عمر رضي الله عنه يكتب إلى الآفاق :
 لا تدخلن امرأة مسلمة الحمام إلا من سقم ، وعلموا نساءكم سورة النور .
رواه عبد الرزاق . 

ومثل الحمامات : النوادي النسائية التي يُنادي بها أشباه الرجال فإن 
النساء تُمـارس فيها " الرياضة " وتنزع المرأة ثيابها من أجل السباحة .
ومثلها المشاغل النسائية وما يدخل في حُـكمها .

فإذا كانت المرأة تُمنع من دخول الحمّام ، ولو كان خاصاً بالنسـاء ، 
وتُمنع من نـزع ثيابهـا ولو بحضرة النسـاء ،
كان من المتعيّن أن عـورة المرأة مع المرأة كعورة المـرأة مع محارمها ، 
لا كعورة الرجل مع الرجل فلا تُبدي لمحـارمـها ونسـاءها إلا مواضع الـوضوء والزينة ،
**وهي : الوجـه والـرأس والعنق واليدين إلى المرفقين والقدمين .
**
ثم لو افترضنا – جدلاً – أن عورة المرأة كعورة الرجل مع الرجل . لو افترضنا ذلك افتراضاً . 
فأين ذهبت مكارم الأخلاق ؟
أليس هذا من خوارم المروءة ؟
إن عورة الرجل مع الرجل من السرة إلى الركبة ، ومع ذلك لو خرج الرجل 
بهذا اللباس لم يكن آثما ، إلا أنه مما يُذمّ ويدعو إلى التنقص .

فإن الأطفال بل والمجانين لا يخرجون بمثل هذا اللباس !
بل حتى الكفار الذين لا يُراعون دين ولا عادة لا يلبسون مثل هذا اللباس عند ذهابهم لأعمالهم أو اجتماعاتهم ونحو ذلك .
فلو كان لباس المرأة كذلك . فأين مكارم الأخلاق ؟
هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه تبيّن مما تقدّم من الأدلة أن عورة المرأة مع المرأة ليست كعورة الرجل مع الرجل . 
إن نساء السلف حرصن على عدم لبس ما يشف أو يصف ، ولو كُـنّ كباراً .
ولذا لما قَدِمَ المنذر بن الزبير من العراق فأرسل إلى أسماء بنت أبي بكر بكسوة من ثياب رقاق عتاق بعدما كف بصرُها .
قال : فلمستها بيدها ، ثم قالت : أف ! ردوا عليه كسوته . 
قال : فشق ذلك عليه ، وقال : يا أمه إنه لا يشف . 
قالت : إنها إن لم تشف ، فإنـها تصف ، فاشترى لها ثيابا مروية فقَبِلَتْها . 
رواه ابن سعد في الطبقات الكبرى .

**وبناء عليه فيُمنع من لبس الضيق والشفاف حتى في أوساط النساء وعند المحارم .
**
والله أعلم .

**الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## mouzan7mod

جزيتي خيرا ، و هالشي نلاحظة بالاعراس وايد

----------


## قلبي بزي

يزاج الله خير أختي 
مع الأسف كثير من البنات جي الله يهديهن

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

موضوع جدا قيم ..الكثير غافل عنه..
يزاج الله خير الجزاء غاليتي المعدن النفيس. .

----------


## موجوع قلبي

ماشاءالله الله يسترنا فوق الارض ويوم العرض

----------


## غلآ نفسي

عاد انا سمعت يقولون عوره المراه للمراه من الصدر لين الركبه 

وعقب قريت بنفسي يقولون عوره المراه للمراه ك عوره الرجل 

حيرتوني

----------


## احلى بعفويتي

ماقمت اروح حمامات مغربيه من زمان 
قمت اسوي بروحي 

بس موب نفس الموضوع ينطبق عى الماساج

----------


## Lubna333

يزاج الله خير والله يهدينا  :12:

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
 اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنَا ممّنْ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَه* 
*آمينْ ,,
*
*جُزيتِ جَنةً عَرضُهآ السَماوآتَ وَالأرضْ ♥* 

*
*
*
*

----------


## mzajeah

مووووفقه على جهودك

----------


## Black eye.s

الله يستر ع الجميع

----------


## حكاية روووح

باااااارك الله فييييييييك

----------

